# Heading up to Scandinavia.



## mid4did (Sep 14, 2019)

Currently waiting to board the rostock to Trelleborg ferry.Heading up to lapland ,finland sweden and down the norwegian coast.
Hoping to see northern lights,great scenery and fishing in Norway.
Tried to upload photos from the phone but too large so putting a link to polarsteps .
Nice free parking around the corner from the ferry port last night.
Noddy goes to lapland


----------



## mid4did (Sep 16, 2019)

Lapland trip looking for the lights
Hopefully this link works


----------



## groyne (Sep 17, 2019)

Have you done any fishing yet?


----------



## kensowerby (Sep 17, 2019)

Enjoy your trip, we have just returned after a 3 month tour, France,Belgium,Holland,Germany, Denmark,Sweden, Finland, Norway up to Gamvic and Sletnes lighthouse and watched the midnight sun, fantasic, the Lofoten and Vasteralan islands, down through the fjords and back into Sweden and the return journey home, 9000 miles, only used pay aires when we wanted to be close to town centres, this is a wild campers  utopia, and opens up a new world, great people, places to camp and you are made very wecolme.
Enjoy.
Ken


----------



## mid4did (Sep 19, 2019)

groyne said:


> Have you done any fishing yet?


Not yet,currently in finland but moving across to narvik soon.I found a good spot south of there last year so hoping to give it a go there first.


----------



## mid4did (Sep 19, 2019)

kensowerby said:


> Enjoy your trip, we have just returned after a 3 month tour, France,Belgium,Holland,Germany, Denmark,Sweden, Finland, Norway up to Gamvic and Sletnes lighthouse and watched the midnight sun, fantasic, the Lofoten and Vasteralan islands, down through the fjords and back into Sweden and the return journey home, 9000 miles, only used pay aires when we wanted to be close to town centres, this is a wild campers  utopia, and opens up a new world, great people, places to camp and you are made very wecolme.
> Enjoy.
> Ken


I got agree 100% not paid for anything yet but found some great places.My overcoat smells of a smokehouse


----------



## mossypossy (Sep 20, 2019)

Best fishing was from the front of the motorhome parked up in Aalesund on the aire. 250NOK but the town is great.


----------



## mid4did (Sep 22, 2019)

Last night near kiruna sweden we had a clear night and a fantastic display from the northern lights
Aurora on laxforsen stop.


----------

